# cinnamon



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a source for good cinnamon for creamed honey ? I cant tell the difference between the yucky cinnamon and the good. I tried some cinnamon creamed honey last fall and it was Yucky !

thanks
charlotte


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the watkins ground cinnamon


----------



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

I use a company in New York. My Spice Sage: http://www.myspicesage.com/

Great prices, quality product, fast shipping. 

Great prices on bulk Madagascar vanilla beans for vanilla infused honey, cinnamon sticks for cinnamon infused honey, and ground cinnamon for cinnamon spun honey.

For fruit creamed honey, pick up some freeze dried fruit, grind in blender and add to your spun honey. I use about 8 tablespoons strawberry powder to 10 lbs honey and 1 lb Dadant starter. Sells great and tastes great too.

I use about 3 tablespoons ground cinnamon to 10 lbs honey and 1 pound Dadant starter for my cinnamon spun honey. Hot seller at the farmer markets, especially when you offer samples to hook in the customers.

Emergency Essentials
http://beprepared.com/
Pick up their #10 vacuum sealed cans of freeze dried fruit. They have sales from time to time. Watch for them to increase your profit margin.

Freeze Dried Fruits: http://beprepared.com/category.asp_Q_c_E_68

James Henderson
Golden Delight Honey 
995 N. Leighton Drive
Baton Rouge, LA 70806
225-803-5406 cell
[email protected] 
http://www.goldendelighthoney.com 
http://www.localharvest.org/store/M14434 
Louisiana Farm Bureau interview of Golden Delight Honey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCTZQk8ZM9g


----------

